# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Ηπειρωτική [Epirotiki Lines]

## Nicholas Peppas

Here is a nice advertisement of *Epirotiki Lines* from the ... _Hellenic Who's Who 1962_ published in Greek by the Hellenic Who's Who publishing house in Athens

Epirotiki.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

By the mid 1960s, transatlantic transport was done mostly by airplanes (see _Olympic Airways_) and many passenger lines were turning to cruises...

Here you see an ad from a playbill of _Paul Abraham_'s operetta _Viktoria und ihr Husar_ performed at the _Athens Lyric Opera (Ethniki Lyriki Skini, ELS)_ with Angela Lalaouni, Nikos Grigoropoulos and Yorgos Terzakis during the 1967-68 season.

The ad is of _Epirotiki Lines._

Picture 21a.JPGPicture 23a.JPG

----------


## vinman

Ο στόλος της Ηπειρωτικής το 1978 μέσα απο μπροσούρα της εταιρείας...
...για όλους τους φίλους...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29699

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Vinman!

Το ένα πιο όμορφο από το άλλο ... ειδικά το Σεμίραμις  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ellinis

Tη ζωγραφιά του ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ δεν την πολυπέτυχε ο... αρτίστας :mrgreen:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here is a two-page advertisement of _Epirotiki Lines_ from the _Vivlio tis Xronias_ of 1982 (_The Year Book of 1982_). Such books were sold Athens in the 1970s and 1980s... The 1982 book cost 500 Drachmas...
Page 1 (page 106)
Epirotiki 1 1981.jpgEpirotiki 2 1981.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Some time ago I promised you some photographs from a 1959 book entitled _Pacific Coastal Liners_ by Gordon Newell and John Williamson (Bonanza Books, New York, 1959). Here they are:

_Princess Elizabeth_ (later _Pegasus_) was a graceful three-stacker when she made her final run in the Seattle-Victoria-Vancouver triangle in early 1959. She was given a last whistle-blast salutes accorded to a retiring royalty... Sold to _Epirotiki_ in 1960 she became _Pegasus_. 5,251 tons

Princess Elizabeth 1959.jpg

----------


## Ship's Agent

Dear friends

Some images from several official Epirotiki company postcards portraying their splendid passenger ships I have in my ships postcards collection:-

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...5/ppuser/24900

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...4/ppuser/24900

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...3/ppuser/24900

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...1/ppuser/24900

Enjoy!!!

P.S.- does somebody know Greek ship spostcards collectors???

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Dear friends
> 
> Some images from several official Epirotiki company postcards portraying their splendid passenger ships I have in my ships postcards collection:-
> 
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...5/ppuser/24900
> 
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...4/ppuser/24900
> 
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...3/ppuser/24900
> ...


Thank you very much!  Regrettably, all these require registration in yet one more site, something that I am reluctant to do to control spam...

N

----------


## Ship's Agent

I can post daily pics of my private collection of Epirotiki ships postcards...

I wish I could understand a bit more of Greek to insert these images!!!

can somebody help me?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> I can post daily pics of my private collection of Epirotiki ships postcards...
> 
> I wish I could understand a bit more of Greek to insert these images!!!
> 
> can somebody help me?


One of many ways to do it is this:
Go to the last relevant message of a particular site and click on the little blue box down right, the one that starts with the Greek capital letter _sigma_.

Then, after the last message (if it is relevant to your posting) add your photos, one by one as follows;

Click they little paper clip sign. A new field will open and give you a Browser. Use it to select your picture. Then next to the Browser there is a box that has a Greek word that starts with A... Click it and wait until the uploading is finished. When finished, go to the little arrow next to the paper clip and click it. it will show you your photo. Click on the name of the photo and it will be attached to your message.

You may continue adding more photos. One of our Administrators (_Ellinis_) will probably help you

Nicholas

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Early postwar schedule of _Potamianos Line_ on July 14, 1947...  Just two ships

Potamianos July 13 1947.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

An Epirotiki ad, with the distinction of showing ZEPHYROS, the name that NEEPTUNE/POSEIDON initially took. But I think that she never sailed as the ZEPHYROS. 
ZEUS is the Greek variation of JUPITER.

epirotiki1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> An Epirotiki ad, with the distinction of showing ZEPHYROS, the name that NEEPTUNE/POSEIDON initially took. But I think that she never sailed as the ZEPHYROS. 
> ZEUS is the Greek variation of JUPITER.
> 
> epirotiki1.jpg


And here is an August 10, 1966 ad with all the passenger/cruise ships...

19660810 Epirot.jpg

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

O Γεράσιμος Φωκάς στον Πειραιά, στη γέφυρα του ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ.
Από τους σημαντικότερους καπετανέους της εμπορικής ναυτιλίας

IMAGE20.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Η φωτογραφία πραγματικά μαγνητίζει... καθώς η φυσιογνωμία του Γεράσιμου Φωκά είναι εντυπωσιακή. 
Κάποια πράγματα για τη σταδιοδρομία του είχε γράψει εδώ ο a.molos και μακάρι να σταθεί αφορμή για να μάθουμε περισσότερα από όποιον γνωρίζει.

Από την ύπαρξη του ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ/ΧΑΝΙΑ στο Ξαβέρι θα έλεγα οτι η φωτο είναι του 1965.

----------


## Ellinis

Aπό μπροσούρα του 1969, ένα αλλιώτικο σηματάκι της Ηπειρωτικής. 

Image1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Η Ηπειρωτικη Ατμοπλοια προπολεμικα
Epirotiki before World War II
* 
Μια ωραια παρουσιαση της Ηπειρωτικης του Ποταμιανου στις 23 Μαιου 1930 (εφημεριδα _Ριζοσπαστης_)
A nice presentation of Epirotiki of Potamianos from the Greek newspaper Rizospastis of May 23, 1930

Τα πλοια του ηταν
The ships were:
_ΕΛΒΙΡΑ   ELVIRA_ http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=57224
_ΚΙΜΩΝ   KIMON_  (που ηλθε στην Ελλαδα μετα το 1930) http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=57165
_ΠΕΤΡΟΣ   PETROS _  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=56951
_ΠΟΠΗ_ _POPI_  (μετα το 1935 *ΗΠΕΙΡΟΣ*;  after 1935 *EPIROS*) http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=57229
*ΤΑΣΟΣ  TASSOS *  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=23166
*ΦΩΚΙΩΝ* _FOKION_   (που ηλθε στην Ελλαδα μετα το 1930) http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=57270

19300523 Potamianos.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ καλό εύρημα, φίλε Νικόλα!
Μια μικρή ερώτηση έχω μόνο: Το τρίτο λιμάνι κατάπλου της Ελβίρας κάθε Κυριακή, ποιο είναι;




> *Η Ηπειρωτικη Ατμοπλοια προπολεμικά*
> _Epirotiki before World War II_
> 
> Μια ωραια παρουσιαση της Ηπειρωτικης του Ποταμιανου στις 23 Μαιου 1930 (εφημεριδα _Ριζοσπαστης_)
> A nice presentation of Epirotiki of Potamianos from the Greek newspaper Rizospastis of May 23, 1930
> 
> Τα πλοια του ηταν
> The ships were:
> _ΕΛΒΙΡΑ ELVIRA_ http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=57224
> ...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πολύ καλό εύρημα, φίλε Νικόλα!
> Μια μικρή ερώτηση έχω μόνο: Το τρίτο λιμάνι κατάπλου της Ελβίρας κάθε Κυριακή, ποιο είναι;


Υποθετω Φρικιες οπου το "ρ" εγινε "ο" απο τον τυπογραφο και το "ι" γραφτηκε με "υ"

----------


## Appia_1978

Merci beaucoup!  :Very Happy: 




> Υποθετω Φρικιες οπου το "ρ" εγινε "ο" απο τον τυπογραφο και το "ι" γραφτηκε με "υ"

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ποιο ειναι αυτο το πλοιο του Ποταμιανου στο λιμανι της Τηνου που φαινεται σε μια σκηνη δυο δευτερολεπτων σε ενα φιλμακι της ΕΟΑ απο την δεκαετια του 1960;

Ploio.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Είναι ρυμουλκό του Μάτσα με σινιάλο το μαλτέζικο σταυρό και όχι το βυζαντινό.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Είναι ρυμουλκό του Μάτσα με σινιάλο το μαλτέζικο σταυρό και όχι το βυζαντινό.


Ευχαριστω... Απιθανο!

----------


## gtogias

¶ρθρο-Καταχώρηση στην εφημερίδα "Το Βήμα" της 17ης Μαρτίου 1973 για την Ηπειρωτική Ακτοπλοϊα:

1973 03 17 Το Βήμα σελ 11 Ηπειρωτική.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

Προσέξτε το σκίτσο του ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ/ΝΕΠΤΟΥΝ, το οποίο απεικονίζεται με ένα δακτύλιο γύρω από το φουγάρο του !

----------


## gtogias

Δημοσίευμα για την ένταξη στον στόλο της Ηπειρωτικής των Munster και Irish Coast από την εφημερίδα "Το Βήμα" της 15ης Αυγσούστου 1968:

1968 08 15 Το Βήμα σελ 7 Ηπειρωτική.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Τα γνωστά μας Ορφέας ή το πρώτο Οδυσσέας ??? (όπως εικονίζεται κάτω γιατί η φωτογραφία του Γιώργου από την εφημερίδα δεν είναι καθαρή) 


 και Απόλλων ΧΙ.

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

Nα καλοσορίσω το νέο μέλος του ναυτιλία, το μεγάλο καραβολάτρη nikos aetos, με μια φωτογραφία από το φυλλαδιου του 1994.

Αφιερωμένη και στους φίλους BEN BRUCE, Ellinis, TSS Apollon, gtogias και Naias II.

Image1.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Μια διαφήμιση της Ηπειρωτικής από το τόσο μακρυνό 1994. Αφιερωμένη στον καλό φίλο GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS:

Διαφήμιση Ηπειρωτική.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Μια όχι ευχαριστη φωτογραφια, οπου φαίνεται η ντάνα των πλοίων της Ηπειρωτικής στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας. Πίσω της, η ντάνα της ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ. 
Ημερομηνία 30/09/1995.

epirotiki depot.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

George, thanks for the great picture with so many vessels of this classic fleet.

I am attaching a document which I hope you will all enjoy. It is an Epirotiki publication which was printed in USA mainly for the use of the trade and it has some interesting statistics on most of their vessels at that time including some facts and figures on the cabins and public rooms.

The document is in three parts>
Henry.

scan0340.jpg

scan0341.jpgscan0342.jpg

scan0343.jpgscan0344.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Part 2 of the Epirotiki Fleet document:

scan0345.jpgscan0346.jpg

scan0347.jpgscan0348.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Part 3 of the Epirotiki Fleet document:

scan0349.jpgscan0350.jpg

scan0351.jpgscan0352.jpg

scan0353.jpg

----------


## gtogias

> George, thanks for the great picture with so many vessels of this classic fleet.
> 
> I am attaching a document which I hope you will all enjoy. It is an Epirotiki publication which was printed in USA mainly for the use of the trade and it has some interesting statistics on most of their vessels at that time including some facts and figures on the cabins and public rooms.
> 
> The document is in three parts>
> Henry.


Henry

Although it wasnt me who uploaded the photograph from the laid up Epirotiki vessels, I thank you for this very rare and unseen document you just shared with us.

I must admit that you are spoiling us these days with those magnificent documents you contribute to the forum.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Henry
> 
> Although it wasnt me who uploaded the photograph from the laid up Epirotiki vessels, I thank you for this very rare and unseen document you just shared with us.
> 
> I must admit that you are spoiling us these days with those magnificent documents you contribute to the forum.


George, thanks for pointing this out, :Surprised: ops: my mistake. Apologies to A. Molos and my congratulations again on your picture

best regards, Henry.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Henry

Thank you for this incredible cornucopia of great and extremely rare brochures of our favorite shipping lines...  I can imagine your archives!

Nicholas

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Διαφημιση της *Ηπειρωτικης* και των κρουαζιερων της απο το περιοδικο _Πολιτικα Θεματα_ της 23ης Απριλιου 1977. Απο την προσωπικη μου συλλογη

A Greek advertisement of *Epirotiki Lines* and their cruises from the magazine _Politika Themata (Political Subjects)_ of April 23, 1977. From my personal collection

The ships mentioned are:
*Atlas, Neptune, Jupiter, Jason, Argonaut, Apollo, Orpheus, El Greco, Semiramis* and _Odysseus


_ Politika Themata 19770423.jpg

----------


## Ship's Agent

Dear Friends

As an Epirotiki lines enthusiast, i would liekt o know if somebody could post images from teh following ships of Epirotiki that I vever saw with their colors:

1) ADRIA
2) EPIRUS ( sistership of Atreus?)
3) ZEPHYRUS
4) EL GRECO
5) THELGYNOS

brgds

Ship's Agent/Dimas

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Dear Friends
> 
> As an Epirotiki lines enthusiast, i would liekt o know if somebody could post images from teh following ships of Epirotiki that I vever saw with their colors:
> 
> 1) ADRIA
> 2) EPIRUS ( sistership of Atreus?)
> 3) ZEPHYRUS
> 4) EL GRECO
> 5) THELGYNOS
> ...


Dimas, glad you are well and safe after the terrible destruction in Madeira as a result of the torrential rains and floods! Hope things are better now.

Regarding your enquiry there are already threads on a couple of the vessels you mention namely El Greco (ex Bilu from Zim Line days and later Vergina) and Epirus (ex Toward) which have pictures of both vessels. The latter belonged to New Epirotiki Steamship Co (Petros Potamianos) and had a slightly different funnel livery with a black hull as in the Kolokotronis.

As far as Adria goes she was the later Odysseus (the first Odysseus) and ex Ulster Prince. I think there is thread on this vessel also. If not it is certainly worth opening one as she was a vintage ex British ferry like so many other Epirotiki ships of that time.
Check under Historic Cruise Ships and Greek and International ferries (1945 onwards)

Zephyros was the provisional name given to the Neptune (ex Meteor) so I don't think I have ever seen an image of her under that name.

Thelginos was a 72 ton vessel, more like a private yacht and could accomodate 8 passengers so she was probably used for one day cruises and/or charters. There was also a 75 ft motor yacht called the Gay Sabre which I have never seen an image of but was also used briefly by Epirotiki.

I might have a small image of the Thelginos for you from one of my brochures but it will take me some time to search.

Hope the above helps
Best regards
Henry. :Wink:

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Forgot to add Dimas that Epirus was not a sister to Atreus (ex Frederikshavn) even though she operated with her for the same subsidiary and in the same colours.

Regarding Adria there was an earlier "Adrias" (ex Killarney) which was a much older vessel than the Adria I think you mean. This however was an interesting two funnelled ship which had earlier opearted as Attiki for a company called Bury Court Shipping and ran for a short time trading between Capetown and Piraeus .

Thought this might be of interest
Henry.

----------


## Ship's Agent

Hello Henry

Many thanks for your great assitance.

I hope somebody could place the images of these ships under Epirotiki colours...

Madeira, well everybody saw what happened, but thank God we are recvering in a record time, and for the moment we have the island 80% clean already, within a week or so we will start reconstruction of the damaged areas, but turism will not be affected.

We had sadly 42 losses, and everybody has a friend that has an history to tell, but it's life, and we must be always positive.

We will have this sunday already AIDAluna visiting us!

Thank you for your friendship!

Dimas

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Hello Henry
> 
> Many thanks for your great assitance.
> 
> I hope somebody could place the images of these ships under Epirotiki colours...
> 
> Madeira, well everybody saw what happened, but thank God we are recvering in a record time, and for the moment we have the island 80% clean already, within a week or so we will start reconstruction of the damaged areas, but turism will not be affected.
> 
> We had sadly 42 losses, and everybody has a friend that has an history to tell, but it's life, and we must be always positive.
> ...


Hello Dimas

We thought of you often the last few days... What a terrible catastrophe in Madeira

Nicholas

----------


## Ellinis

> Dear Friends
> 
> As an Epirotiki lines enthusiast, i would liekt o know if somebody could post images from teh following ships of Epirotiki that I vever saw with their colors:
> 
> 1) ADRIA
> 2) EPIRUS ( sistership of Atreus?)
> 3) ZEPHYRUS
> 4) EL GRECO
> 5) THELGYNOS
> ...


As Henry noted the named ADRIA and ZEPHYROS were provisional. So if there is a photo of the ships under those names it must be before completion of refit, so most probably without the Epirotiki livery. 

Epirotiki used interim names for other vessels such as ALEXANDROS for JUPITER and THESEUS for ORPHEUS.

For EL GRECO, I don't think she ever bore the Byzantine cross. 
For EPIRUS check here.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια εικόνα από εταιρική μπροσούρα, τότε που τα ελληνικά κρουαζιερόπλοια γεμίζαν την καλδέρα. Εδώ το ΜΙΣΤΡΑΛ ΙΙ παρέα με το ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ.

epirotiki thira.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Here are some pages taken from the 1989 brochure which I think is one of the company's best in terms of photographs. The quality of their publications and the amount of detailed information given in the brochures of all the ships in their fleet was incredible. It also made it very interesting to see the internal decor of the vessels as they were all decorated in themes from Greek mythology. Sadly this gradually disappeared after the demise of the merged ROC.

The stern shot of Jupiter showing her after decks and lido is truly superb!

Henry.

scan0547.jpg

scan0549.jpgscan0550.jpg

scan0551.jpg

scan0552.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ηenry, I remember Piraeus in the 80's when on Fridays all Epirotiki ships were getting ready to sail for different cruises and trip durations. The area around the cruise terminal was filled dock to dock with the Epirotiki ships. There were two periods prior to that when Piraeus was packed with ships from a single company: In the 70's with the Efthimiadis ships, and in the 60's with the Typaldos ships. In 1984 I was escorting an agent from Toronto, Canada looking to charter one of the Epirotiki ships for the next year, and had the opportunity to visit at least 4 of them that morning. My favourite at the time was the World Renaissance.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Ηenry, I remember Piraeus in the 80's when on Fridays all Epirotiki ships were getting ready to sail for different cruises and trip durations. The area around the cruise terminal was filled dock to dock with the Epirotiki ships. There were two periods prior to that when Piraeus was packed with ships from a single company: In the 70's with the Efthimiadis ships, and in the 60's with the Typaldos ships. In 1984 I was escorting an agent from Toronto, Canada looking to charter one of the Epirotiki ships for the next year, and had the opportunity to visit at least 4 of them that morning. My favourite at the time was the World Renaissance.


Thanks for that QAM. You are perfectly right those were glory days of Greek passenger shipping at its best and sadly they will not return.

I was only lucky in experiencing it in the 80's and 90's but would have given anything to be there in the 60's and 70's. To this day I always feel a sense of anticipation and excitement when I am about to visit Piraeus and I am rarely disappointed. Even today with the new megaships and the gradual disappearance of all the traditional Greek companies there is something special about this port and its atmosphere which is unique and without parallel elsewhere! 

Henry.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Thanks for that QAM. You are perfectly right those were glory days of ***** passenger shipping at its best and sadly they will not return.
> 
> I was only lucky in experiencing it in the 80's and 90's but would have given anything to be there in the 60's and 70's. To this day I always feel a sense of anticipation and excitement when I am about to visit Piraeus and I am rarely disappointed. Even today with the new megaships and the gradual disappearance of all the traditional ***** companies there is something special about this port and its atmosphere which is unique and without parallel elsewhere! 
> 
> Henry.


Very interesting Henry. I never thought that Piraeus has something special compared to other Mediterranean ports. For us living in Athens Piraeus is our port and for the shiplovers a true haven. But I have visited many other ports including Lisbon, Genoa, Venice, Barcelona, etc and I find that each port has something very interesting. Maybe in Piraeus because of its U-shape you can see all the ships from almost any angle and you dont have to travel a great distance from end to end.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Two ads of *Epirotiki* from the March/April 1981 and August 1982 issues of _Cruise Travel_.

Epirotiki CruiseTravel 1981 03:04.jpg

Epirotiki CruiseTravel 1982 08.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Scenes from a rare film of British Path&#233;  			 			showing *Atreus of Epirotiki* approaching Corfu. It is from 1961!!!

http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=69640


1.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μία φωτογραφία που απεικονίζει πολλά από τα πλοία της ROC στον Πειραιά κατά τον χειμερινό παροπλισμό τους, τραβηγμένη με φακό zoom. Η ποιότητα δεν είναι πολύ καλή αλλά νομίζω ότι η φωτογραφία αξίζει. Διακρίνονται τα Stella Solaris, Seawing, World Renaissance, Odysseus, Aegean I, Jason, Olympia Countess.


Πηγή shipsnostalgia

----------


## britanis

back to the memorys ;-(((((((((the good old time..........and the last is my sweety ........hermes

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> back to the memorys ;-(((((((((the good old time..........and the last is my sweety ........hermes


Andy you must have bionic eyesight or is it just wishful thinking !!

All the best
Henry.

----------


## britanis

no no i mean the hermes is the last real stay laid up epirotiki liner

----------


## BOLCARIB

Epirotiki brochure 1983...

----------


## BOLCARIB

more pages

----------


## BOLCARIB

last ones....

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ, φίλε BOLCARIB  :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ σπανια αυτα που ανεβασες BOLCARIB!Σε ευχαριστουμε

----------


## BOLCARIB

> Πολυ σπανια αυτα που ανεβασες BOLCARIB!Σε ευχαριστουμε


ειναι χαρα μου να μοιραζομαι μαζι σας φωτογραφιες που θυμιζουν το παρελθον της κρουαζιερας στην Ελλαδα και ιδιαιτερα της εταιριας που την ανεδειξε. Ψαχνω να βρω και μια ωραια card postal η μπροσουρα με τον ATLAΝΤΑ στην Ιερουσαλημ αλλα ακομη δεν την εχω εντοπησει... Ο ΑΤΛΑΣ ηταν το αγαπημενο μου κρουαζιεροπλοιο της Ηπειρωτικης. Πανεμορφο σκαρι με μεγαλο βυθισμα και ομορφους εσωτερικους χωρους. Θυμαμαι το θαλαμηπολο μας που μας ελεγε οτι αυτο το πλοιο πανω απο 9 μποφωρ καταλαβαινεις οτι κουναει γιατι οσο υψος εχει απο τα ισαλα και πανω αλλο τοσο ειναι και κατω απο το νερο !!! Θυμαμαι το γευμα στην τραπεζαρια που ειχα ζητησει ενα δευτερο παγωτο και μου εφερε ο σερβιτορος 3 η 4 !!! Δεν υπαρχει τετοιο σερβις σημερα... Οταν φτασαμε στον Πειραια, εκλεγα και δεν ηθελα να φυγω απο το πλοιο !!! Ελεγα δεν γινετε να ειναι το σχολειο μου μεσα στο πλοιο !!! Απο τοτε μου κολησε το μικροβιο της κρουαζιερας και παρολο που πολλοι φιλοι με παροτρυναν να ξεκινησω στο γραφειο των εκδρομων τελικα δεν πηρα την αποφαση ποτε....

----------


## BOLCARIB

το εισιτηριο της 3-ημερης κρουαζιερας με τον ΩΚΕΑΝΟ το 1983 !!

----------


## BOLCARIB

διαφημηστικο φυλλαδιο σε περιοδικο της εποχης...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Νεα πολυ σπανια στοιχεια της ηπειρωτικης απο τον BOLCARIB.Εγω θα βαλω κατι απο τα λιγα που εχω.....

atlas12.jpg

ATLAS απο το φυλλαδιο του 1989,αν και νομιζω τοτε πουληθηκε, της Ηπειρωτικης μιας εταιρειας με οργανωση και διασυνδεσεις και δικτυο παντου στον κοσμο.Η εταιρεια κρουαζιερας με το δικο της στυλ και αποψη ομως δεν αρεσε στο συστημα τις τραπεζες.

----------


## BOLCARIB

τι υπεροχο πλοιο ΒΕΝ !! Τοτε η επιβιβαση γινονταν στο τερμιναλ απεναντι απο τον Αγ.Νικολαο. Αν επιανα το joker θα εφτιχνα ενα κρουαζιεροπλοιο με βαση τις σημερινες απαιτησεις των πελατων αλλα μα την εξωτερικη γραμμη του ΑΤΛΑΝΤΑ !! Μακαρι να μπορουσε καποιος φιλος με γνωσεις να μπορουσε να μας φτιαξει ενα μοντελακι... Απορω πως οι εταιρειες δεχονται να κατασκευασουν πλοια σαν το Norwegian Epic / Pride of America κλπ. Λιγο γουστο δεν υπαρχει βρε παιδια...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φωτογραφια στην ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη  του ΕΛΙΑ (Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου)

*Ηπειρωτικη το 1963


*
Epirotiki 1963.JPG

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Dear friends following on from earlier on in this thread Epirotiki used this vessel for charters and one day cruises and although I have heard her  mentioned I have never actually seen a picture or photo of her.

I am sure I have seen a small picture of her in one of my Epirotiki brochures but cannot find it at all after intensive searching.

She was apparently a 72 ton yacht, Clyde built and probably converted for cruising but am unsure of the dates she was in use (probably late 70's early 80's).

The only information I have is the attached from the Shipping Times can anyone help with more info or any images as it has always intrigued me to find out what she looked like ?

Many thanks
Henry.

VAILIMA II.doc

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Dear friends following on from earlier on in this thread Epirotiki used this vessel for charters and one day cruises and although I have heard her  mentioned I have never actually seen a picture or photo of her.
> 
> I am sure I have seen a small picture of her in one of my Epirotiki brochures but cannot find it at all after intensive searching.
> 
> She was apparently a 72 ton yacht, Clyde built and probably converted for cruising but am unsure of the dates she was in use (probably late 70's early 80's).
> 
> The only information I have is the attached from the Shipping Times can anyone help with more info or any images as it has always intrigued me to find out what she looked like ?
> 
> Many thanks
> ...



Henry

The yacht was built in Glasgow in 1926.

A photo from the site http://picasaweb.google.com/oleary.chenier/Grece1984#  can be seen here (1984)

1.jpg

An obscure Greek movie site http://www.greektenies.com/plerophor...omorphias.html verifies indeed that the ship (as *THELGINOS* which broadly means attractive in Greek) was featured in a 1972 Greek movie





> Η ταινία *Η Αμαρτία Της Ομορφιάς* προβλήθηκε στις αίθουσες Αθηνών - Πειραιώς - προαστίων το 1972 και έκοψε 126.930 εισιτήρια.
> 
> ΜΟΥΣΙΚΗ: Μίμης Πλέσσας
> 
> Μέρος της ταινίας γυρίστηκε στην θαλαμηγό "*ΘΕΛΓΙΝΟΣ*" της εταιρίας "*ΗΠΕΙΡΩΤΙΚΗΣ ΑΤΜΟΠΛΟΪΑΣ*".
> 
> Την πανέμορφη Μπέτυ Λιβανού ανακάλυψε ο Γιάννης Δαλιανίδης, μαζί με τον Χρήστο Νομικό το 1971 και την έβαλε πρωταγωνίστρια στην ταινία "Οι Αμαρτωλοί", όταν προσπάθησε να επαναλάβει το πείραμα του "Κατήφορου", δέκα χρόνια μετά.  Έκτοτε, έμεινε λίγα χρόνια στη Φίνος Φιλμ μέχρι το φινάλε της και επανήλθε λίγα χρόνια μετά στο νέο ελληνικό σινεμά.  Η Τασσώ Καββαδιά εκείνη την εποχή είχε βαρεθεί να παίζει τις κακές και διαβάζοντας το σενάριο της ταινίας αυτής, είπε ότι "αυτή είναι πιο κακιά από ποτέ.  Αποκλείεται να την παίξω, παραμόνο αν πάρω πάρα πολλά λεφτά...".  Και η αλήθεια είναι πως πληρώθηκε την τριπλάσια αμοιβή από το κανονικό, για την ερμηνεία της.  Η ταινία εμπνέεται βέβαια και από τα καλλιστεία που ήταν της μόδας τότε, αλλά και από τον μύθο τον Ελλήνων εφοπλιστών που τότε ήταν στη μεγάλη τους ακμή.


Also

Thelginos.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Nicholas, thank you so much for your valued research as always! and for such a prompt reply. You are a veritable encyclopaedia of shipping history!

Best regards
Henry.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Here are some interesting pages taken from a selection of early 1970's brochures published by Epirotiki which were used to introduce their vessels. They were lavish publications which opened out and featured a selection of interior photos plus a very detailed deck plan.

Unfortunately they are too large and too many to upload here but they were excellent publicity brochures. (Am sure some of you may have these or seen them already)

Henry.

scan0003.jpg scan0002.jpg
scan0004.jpg scan0001.jpg
scan0005.jpg

----------


## despo

PHOTO 1o1o1o001despo.jpgPHOTO 0202020002022202despo.jpgΑπο τα πρώτα χρόνια της εταιρείας, που τα πλοία μετέφεραν και αυτοκίνητα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Καταπληκτικα αλλα και σπανια φιλε despo!!!   _

----------


## Appia_1978

Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω!!!

----------


## Ellinis

O κ.Γιώργος Ποταμιάνος με φόντο το ΑΤΡΕΥΣ που ξεκίνησε για την Ηπειρωτική αλλά σύντομα μεταφέρθηκε στη "Νέα Ηπειρωτική" του Πέτρου Ποταμιάνου.

Mr Giorgos Potamianos of Epirotiki Lines.jpg
πηγή

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μοναδικος ανθρωπος και πραγματικος αριστοκρατης,που θα του χρωσταω αιωνια ευγνωμοσυνη γιατι με ενθαρυνε ,και πρακτικα, να φτιαχνω μοντελα πλοιων

----------


## Ellinis

Και άλλες δυο φωτογραφίες - ντοκουμέντα από το αρχείο του "Ηπειρωτικόσυλλέκτη" και φίλου GIANNIMANJOURI
Σύμφωνα με τον ίδιο με το σκούρο πουκάμισο είναι ο κ.Γιώργος Ποταμιάνος στη μετασκευή του ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΗΣ στο Ξαβέρι.

arg1.jpg Image4.jpg

Και μερικά λόγια για την οικογένεια Ποταμιάνου από το πολύ ενδιαφέρον βιβλίο "H εμπορική διαφήμιση στην Πρέβεζα τον καιρό του Μεσοπολέμου"




> Οι Ποταμιάνοι κατάγονταν από την Πύλαρο Κεφαλλονιάς. Ο Γεώργιος Ποταμιάνος (1868‐1932), γιος του Πιέρου Κλαουδάτου και της Μαρίας Ποταμιάνου, ταξίδεψε σε ηλικία 12 ετών στην Βραΐλα της Ρουμανίας, όπου ο θείος του Αναστάσιος Ποταμιάνος (αδελφός της μητέρας του Μαρίας) δραστηριοποιούνταν στις ποτάμιες μεταφορές στο Δούναβη. Υιοθετήθηκε από τον θείο του, πήρε το επίθετό του, και έγινε καπετάνιος σε μικρά πλοία. Οι αδελφοί του, Αριστείδης και Γεράσιμος Κλαουδάτος, άλλαξαν και αυτοί το επίθετό τους σε Ποταμιάνος. Στις αρχές του 20ού αιώνα εγκαταστάθηκαν στην Πρέβεζα. Το 1912 ονομάζουν την εταιρία «Ηπειρωτική» με σήμα της ένα σταυρό, τα τέσσερα σκέλη του οποίου είναι στρογγυλευμένα, παραπέμποντας έτσι σε προπέλα πλοίου (μαρτυρία Γεωργίου Αναστ. Ποταμιάνου, Πρέβεζα 2008). Μετά το τέλος του Α΄ Παγκοσμίου πολέμου αγόρασε τα επιβατηγά ατμόπλοια ΤΑΣΟΣ, ΕΛΒΙΡΑ, ΚΙΜΩΝ, ΠΕΤΡΟΣ, ΦΩΚΙΩΝ, ΠΟΠΗ, τα ονόματα των έξι παιδιών του. Οι τέσσερεις γιοι του ίδρυσαν την «Ηπειρωτική Ατμοπλοϊκή Εταιρεία».

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

Φωτογραφία με θέα από τα γραφεία της Ηπειρωτικής. ΙΑΣΩΝ - ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ και το ΡΕΝΑΙΣΣΑΝΣ που κάθε Παρασκευή στις 5 ξεκίναγε την τριήμερη κρουαζιέρα στο Αιγαίο

piraeus 3.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Πραγματικά νοσταλγική φωτογραφία από την εποχή που μεσουρανούσε η Ηπειρωτική και θυμάμαι τις Παρασκευές (και σε λιγότερο βαθμό τις Δευτέρες) που από την Παγόδα και μετά ήταν παρατεταγμένος όλος ο στόλος. Να σημειώσω ότι στην παραπάνω φωτογραφία διακρίνεται και ένας άλλος γνώριμος του Πειραιά, το Caronia της Cunard πρώην Vistafjord.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Νομίζω πως πρέπει να αποδώσουμε έναν φόρο τιμής στον πατριάρχη της ελληνικής κρουαζιέρας, τον Γιώργο Ποταμιάνο που έφυγε από την ζωή την περασμένη Κυριακή. Ήταν ο άνθρωπος που σε συνεργασία με τον ΕΟΤ ξεκίνησε στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 50 τις μικρής διάρκειας κρουαζιέρες στα ελληνικά νησιά με το Σεμίραμις για να εξελίξει αργότερα με την βοήθεια του αδερφού του Ανδρέα, την μικρή ΗΠΕΙΡΩΤΙΚΗ στην μεγαλύτερη εταιρία κρουαζιέρας στην ανατολική Μεσόγειο. Κρίμα που η εταιρία του δεν μακροημέρεψε και έκλεισε άδοξα τις πόρτες της λίγο πριν τους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες του 2004.

----------

